
Jack Dorsey Wants to Decentralize Twitter - sanefive
https://decrypt.co/14386/jack-dorsey-wants-to-decentralize-twitter.
======
dgellow
The actual twitter thread is more interesting IMHO:
[https://twitter.com/jack/status/1204766078468911106](https://twitter.com/jack/status/1204766078468911106)

~~~
samat
here is it's discussion thread, maybe worth joining the threads
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21762510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21762510)

how do you ping admin here?

~~~
soperj
@dang is the only one I think?

~~~
eitland
Theres also Scott I think with a username that starts with s and then a
combination of b,c and t or something that I never manage to get right :-)

Easiest way may be to shoot them a mail, see the footer for address.

~~~
mkl
sctb. But yes, they say email is the surest contact method.

------
thosakwe
Discussion on the Tweet itself:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21762510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21762510)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

------
macawfish
I'm incredibly wary of this

~~~
tmalsburg2
Can you elaborate?

------
bigbadgoose
JackFest!!

~~~
sschueller
Is the Russ character in SV based on Jack?

~~~
reese_john
Pretty sure he is based on Mark Cuban.

------
agustif
After pay-walling medium, and wit the state of state-controlled twitter-bot
networks.

Jack Dorsey's horsey-moves/initiatives can go to hell

Long Live ActivityPub

~~~
keiferski
Wrong Twitter co-founder. Evan Williams started Medium, not Jack Dorsey.

~~~
agustif
Oh sorry my bad, I just dislike the guy's ventures in general I guess

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here. Especially not dyspeptic
unsubstantive comments.

